# ELF binary type ... not known.



## YuryG (Feb 1, 2017)

Trying to upgrade last night made these errors:

```
Installing linux-c6-gdk-pixbuf2-2.24.1_5...
ELF binary type "0" not known.
/compat/linux/usr/bin/gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders-64: Exec format error
ELF binary type "3" not known.
/compat/linux/sbin/ldconfig: Exec format error
pkg-static: POST-INSTALL script failed
```
What's that about?
FreeBSD 10.3-STABLE amd64


----------



## chrbr (Feb 1, 2017)

Have you seen Thread 24672? Try `kldload linux64`. I would not wonder if the answer of hselasky@ just ended up in the wrong thread for some reason.


----------



## YuryG (Feb 2, 2017)

Well, I have this linux64 issue for a long time (and this time additionally it even didn't `portupgrade`'d the port at first). `kldload linux64` gives

```
kldload: an error occurred while loading the module. Please check dmesg(8) for more details.

link_elf_obj: symbol elf64_linux_shared_page_fini undefined
linker_load_file: Unsupported file type
```
The same error I see during reboot. And I couldn't find a solution or any instructions in Handbook concerning linux64. (I have a custom kernel.)

P. S. And in /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/NOTES `options COMPAT_LINUX` line is marked with #XXX# which is confusing. And, 

```
/usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/GJA822M: unknown option "COMPAT_LINUX"
```
 eventually


----------



## chrbr (Feb 2, 2017)

It was just an idea. On FreeBSD 11.0 with GENERIC kernel `kldload linux64` loads the module. May be others can help you if you could post the diference between the GENERIC kernel and your cusomized kernel. At least I wish you good luck and success!


----------



## YuryG (Feb 3, 2017)

Well, the only idea I have, is that kernel config `options COMPAT_LINUX32` isn't for some reason the same as `linux_enable="YES"` in /etc/rc.conf or `kldload linux; kldload linux64` without linux options in kernel. (For example, because there's no working `options COMPAT_LINUX` for kernel config as I said earlier.)
Again, Handbook doesn't help on that issue.


----------

